# Buone azioni



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

Di quali buone azioni siete stati protagonisti come persona che l’ha fatta o che è stata aiutata?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

Io sarò eternamente grata a una signora che in una traversata diurna mi aveva offerto il sacco a pelo, già ben posizionato, per dormire con la mia bimba di un anno e mezzo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Non posso scrivere quali buone azioni ho compiuto o gli altri hanno fatto a me...
Sarei troppo sgamabile ...
Perché chi mi è vicino le conosce benissimo...
Però sarò sempre grata ad una mia amica perché con una semplice chiacchierata mi ha fatto scoprire un "particolare" che avrebbe potuto danneggiare seriamente una persona a me cara....
E ad un buon signore che ha messo 2 buone parole per me anni fa...
Entrambe mi hanno cambiato la vita..
Quella che ho fatto io...troppo troppo personale per i diretti interessati...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non posso scrivere quali buone azioni ho compiuto o gli altri hanno fatto a me...
> Sarei troppo sgamabile ...
> Perché chi mi è vicino le conosce benissimo...
> Però sarò sempre grata ad una mia amica perché con una semplice chiacchierata mi ha fatto scoprire un "particolare" che avrebbe potuto danneggiare seriamente una persona a me cara....
> ...


Io ho restituito un portafogli. Era già svuotato dei soldi, ma c’erano i documenti. Ho fatto qualche chilometro per portarlo. La madre del proprietario non la finiva più di ringraziarmi perché il ragazzo aveva bisogno della carta di identità per un lavoro proprio il giorno dopo e senza avrebbe perso il lavoro.
Non so se funzionasse proprio così, ma mi ha ringraziato per quello. Ho potuto solo accettare un caffè.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Documenti e cellulari...restituiti più volte.
Sono oggetti troppo personali...ed importanti


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Buona azione: sopporto Brunetta che continua a chiedere quali brutte azioni posso avere fatto da piccola per meritare le ciabattate


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Buona azione: sopporto Brunetta che continua a chiedere quali brutte azioni posso avere fatto da piccola per meritare le ciabattate


Facendomi venire voglia di prendervi a ciabattate


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Facendomi venire voglia di prendervi a ciabattate


Tanto ci sono abituata


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Ottobre 2022)

Aiuto le mogli a ritrovare se stesse....


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2022)

ancora non ho ammazzato nessuno


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non posso scrivere quali buone azioni ho compiuto o gli altri hanno fatto a me...
> Sarei troppo sgamabile ...
> Perché chi mi è vicino le conosce benissimo...
> Però sarò sempre grata ad una mia amica perché con una semplice chiacchierata mi ha fatto scoprire un "particolare" che avrebbe potuto danneggiare seriamente una persona a me cara....
> ...


Le buone azioni le faccio e non le dico


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Le buone azioni le faccio e non le dico


Bravissima!
È giusto farle!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

Una volta ho fatto la spesa, poi ho sistemato la bambina nel seggiolino in macchina. Arrivata a casa... non c’era la spesa.
Sono tornata al super. Ero affranta al pensiero di dover ricomprare tutto, più per la fatica e il tempo che per i soldi. Ho chiesto all’ufficio clienti senza speranza. Invece la spesa era lì e mi hanno anche aiutato a caricarla.


----------



## Vera (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta ho fatto la spesa, poi ho sistemato la bambina nel seggiolino in macchina. Arrivata a casa... non c’era la spesa.
> Sono tornata al super. Ero affranta al pensiero di dover ricomprare tutto, più per la fatica e il tempo che per i soldi. Ho chiesto all’ufficio clienti senza speranza. Invece la spesa era lì e mi hanno anche aiutato a caricarla.


Beh, meglio aver dimenticato la spesa piuttosto che tua figlia 
A me una volta qualcuno mi ha preso il carrello. Ho girato e rigirato fra le corsie ma niente, ho dovuto ricominciare a fare la spesa


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Beh, meglio aver dimenticato la spesa piuttosto che tua figlia
> A me una volta qualcuno mi ha preso il carrello. Ho girato e rigirato fra le corsie ma niente, ho dovuto ricominciare a fare la spesa


Lo scambio di carrello l’ho fatto tante volte 
Avevo lasciato la spesa proprio perché concentrata sulla bambina.


----------



## Conilnastrorosa (6 Ottobre 2022)

Fare una buona azione è tanto bello e gratificante... 
In questo periodo sto aiutando una mia amica ad uscire da un periodo nero, facendomi carico della sua terapeuta. 
Sono molto felice di farlo, e spero tanto che possa uscire da quel brutto tunnel dove è ora, domani vado a prenderla dopo la terapia e la porto a teatro. 
Ho incontrato tante persone buone nella mia vita, la cosa più bella che mi è capitata ultimamente è stata stare in una città non mia a piangere in albergo per la situazione di salute di mio padre e il ristorante di sotto vedendoci dalla finestra ha mandato la cena in albergo a me mia sorella e mia madre. 
Una cena completa di tutto con un biglietto scritto a mano dove ci augurava il meglio. 
È stato bellissimo... Penso che nella vita raccogli ciò che semini, prima o poi.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Ottobre 2022)

Conilnastrorosa ha detto:


> Fare una buona azione è tanto bello e gratificante...
> In questo periodo sto aiutando una mia amica ad uscire da un periodo nero, facendomi carico della sua terapeuta.
> Sono molto felice di farlo, e spero tanto che possa uscire da quel brutto tunnel dove è ora, domani vado a prenderla dopo la terapia e la porto a teatro.
> Ho incontrato tante persone buone nella mia vita, la cosa più bella che mi è capitata ultimamente è stata stare in una città non mia a piangere in albergo per la situazione di salute di mio padre e il ristorante di sotto vedendoci dalla finestra ha mandato la cena in albergo a me mia sorella e mia madre.
> ...


Leggendoti mi è venuto da pensare che più che buone azioni si dovrebbero chiamare buoni intenti, non per sminuire ma lo troverei più appropriato.
La scena che racconti dell’offerta del ristoratore trovo sia un intento riuscito, in quei frangenti si brucia parecchio, e serve funzionare bene.
Spero le cose vadano migliorando, per te e per il tuo babbo.


----------



## Ulisse (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di quali buone azioni siete stati protagonisti come persona che l’ha fatta o che è stata aiutata?


cellulare una volta e restituito.

portafogli ne ho trovati diversi
tranne una volta, trovati ripuliti dal contante 
ma almeno si sono risparmiati i costi e lo sbattimento per duplicare i documenti.

quando restituito con i soldi....la proprietaria era incredula.
Ricordo bene perchè capitò qualche giorno prima di un esame all'università per me importante.
La mattina dello scritto pensai...ho fatto una buona azione...sicuramente mi aiuterà...
E' stato l'esame peggiore che ho fatto...tanto da rifiutarne il voto.
Un sequenza di eventi negativi a partire dalla traccia inizialmente fraintesa, passando per un'accesa discussione in aula con l'assistente e finendo con il prof all'orale convinto al 101% che avessi copiato. 

a parte le cose materiali, anche ricevute e, spero, fatte delle fatte buone azioni.

un sei mesi fa, andando da uno dei miei vecchietti in affido, trovo per le scale del suo palazzo una 80ina di euro.
Dico al vecchietto di avvisare il palazzo che ho trovato dei soldi e di farmi contattare avvisando che li avrei restituiti a chi mi avrebbe detto importo e taglio delle banconote.
dopo più di un mese di silenzio, beneficenza.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> cellulare una volta e restituito.
> 
> portafogli ne ho trovati diversi
> tranne una volta, trovati ripuliti dal contante
> ...


Il karma non esiste.
Quindi non ci stavi con la testa il giorno dell’esame.
Però credo che per la maggior parte di noi gli atti buoni fatti e ricevuti siano numerosi.
Volevo far stare meglio pensandoci.


----------



## Ulisse (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il karma non esiste.
> Quindi non ci stavi con la testa il giorno dell’esame.
> Però credo che per la maggior parte di noi gli atti buoni fatti e ricevuti siano numerosi.
> Volevo far stare meglio pensandoci.


che non esiste mi è stato chiaro da allora 

L'esame fu piuttosto un allineamento, in negativo, dei pianeti.
quando ti va male tutto quello che può andar male.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> che non esiste mi è stato chiaro da allora
> 
> L'esame fu piuttosto un allineamento, in negativo, dei pianeti.
> quando ti va male tutto quello che può andar male.


Saturno contro.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> cellulare una volta e restituito.
> 
> portafogli ne ho trovati diversi
> tranne una volta, trovati ripuliti dal contante
> ...


Fatta la stessa cosa in ufficio dove lavoravo prima ...un collega trova 50 euro per terra...all ingresso della sede.  . ovviamente erano di qualcuno di noi...
Ha fatto mandare una mail dalla ufficio del personale con un testo che non riconducevano alle 50 euro....si è presentato l unico...che aveva perso la banconota...
La mia era un azienda seria..


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Fatta la stessa cosa in ufficio dove lavoravo prima ...un collega trova 50 euro per terra...all ingresso della sede.  . ovviamente erano di qualcuno di noi...
> Ha fatto mandare una mail dalla ufficio del personale con un testo che non riconducevano alle 50 euro....si è presentato l unico...che aveva perso la banconota...
> La mia era un azienda seria..


era la mia banconoto, vedi te che stronzi ci sono in giro


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2022)

L’unica buona azione che faccio è fare la volontaria in un reparto particolare di un ospedale


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’unica buona azione che faccio è fare la volontaria in un reparto particolare di un ospedale


Dici poco?


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’unica buona azione che faccio è fare la volontaria in un reparto particolare di un ospedale


ricordo  di persone così che accudivano mia madre  , io ho lavorato spesso  in centri anziani  e vedere chi aiuta anche per piccole cose  li ho guardati sempre con .......invidia pensavo , ma no  con piacere  e orgoglio per quello che facevano e tu fai un abbraccio


----------

